# another Kahr



## flagaman (Jul 27, 2007)

Gentlemen, kind of new here so I thought I would just share a bit concerning my latest find. Went in Gander Mt. today and walked over to the used handgun area. Looked around and there was a nice used MK9. Handled it, felt real good. Anyway, I couldn't resist so I put some money down on it and will pay it off in a couple of months, or sooner if I decide to sale one of my other handguns. When I get it home, it can keep my PM9 company. 
Regars all,
flagaman


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice, A good deal is always a good thing. Enjoy both of them,


RCG


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

You know what this means?... You are required to post a range report/comparison of the two side-by-side!

Inquiring minds want to know :watching:


----------



## flagaman (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen. I do need to do a side by side. Will probably limit my ammo selction though, $$ cost you know. Have always heard the all steel have a different more controlled feel to them. Guess I can see for myself and let y'all know. Thanks again.


----------

